# My simple bright every day look



## ch33tah (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello friends.

I've not done a tutorial in ages. I had the day off, so after spending the morning in the kitchen baking all sorts of goodies, I decided to share a look that I wear quite often for a simple and bright every day look.

I'll list what I've used

*face*
mac foundation stick in nw20
mac concealer in nw20
mac studio fix in nw20
mac msf in soft & gentle
mac mineralized blush in warm soul for cheek bone contour
mac mineralized blush in merrily for apples of cheeks

*eyes
*mac paint pot in rubenesque
no name shadow which is slate gray with shimmer (probably a company who makes make up for companies to put their name on...)
mac pigment in rose gold
mac pigment in vanilla
loreal lash out mascara in black
for my brows i use a dark gray/brown shade (not pictured) in a huge pro pallet that I got from a girl friend who is a pro make up artist. most probably from the same company who makes the gray eyeshadow i also used.

*lips
*mac lipstick in modesty
sexy mother pucker lip plumping gloss (this stuff is pretty cool!)
















I decided not to show the steps to applying my face make up. It's pretty straight forward and I figure most people know how to do this. Special steps I use is that I always rub the foundation between my fingers to warm up the product before dabbing on my skin. I also only use my ring finger to dab concealer under my eye area as that finger applies the least amount of pressure than any other fingers. I use my 182 brush to blend in my powder. Applied warm soul with my quo angled brush to the hollows of my cheek bones and then apply merrily to my cheeks with 187 and then sweep on soft & gentle msf to the tops of my cheeks. 











next i use the 219 brush and apply the shimmery slate gray colour from lash line to crease





then i use 213 and gently sweep rose gold in the crease





take the 222 and sweep vanilla pigment under my brow 





I blend the colours with the 222. curl lashes, apply 2 coats of lash out mascara to tops and bottoms. then i dip the 263 into the gray/brown colour and fill in my brows. 

Apply the sexy motherpucker lip plumpin gloss and sweep a thin layer of modesty over top. here's the look.











enjoy!

Victoria


----------



## joey444 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it just my computer or are u guys seeing only one picture??


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautifulllll!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 28, 2009)

i only see the first picture


----------



## ch33tah (Jan 28, 2009)

hmmm strange. all the photos are showing up on my computer and they pull from my google picasa site.


----------



## Dani (Jan 28, 2009)

i cant see it either =[...
but the good news is i LOVE sexy motherpucker...it makes my lips so lush and pouty and soft


----------



## moonlit (Jan 28, 2009)

I cant see the pics


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 28, 2009)

You're gorgeous.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jan 28, 2009)

i cant see the pics either! and i SO prefer pic tuts over videos so i was super excited a new pic tut was up!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd upload the pics on photobucket.  Just use the bottom paste link(says img) when posting the pics.  That might not make sense, but it'll make sense when you get there.


----------



## ch33tah (Jan 28, 2009)

ok i've uploaded the photos to photobucket and changed the links.

should be working just fine now!

yayy


----------



## ch33tah (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_I'd upload the pics on photobucket.  Just use the bottom paste link(says img) when posting the pics.  That might not make sense, but it'll make sense when you get there._

 

yeah i'm very computery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use photobucket but I prefer the Google Picasa 3 program. it sorts out all the photos on your computer and you can just automatically 'synch' certain folders to the online link. strange it didnt work on here though.


----------



## Azul (Jan 30, 2009)

I loved this look, but when did you apply rubenesque?? or did i just miss this part, i'll look again!


----------



## lovesicles (Jan 31, 2009)

are you wearing two different coloured contacts or are your eyes really like that? your eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## ch33tah (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesicles* 

 
_are you wearing two different coloured contacts or are your eyes really like that? your eyes are gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you they are naturally like that.


----------



## ch33tah (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Azul* 

 
_I loved this look, but when did you apply rubenesque?? or did i just miss this part, i'll look again!_

 
oops. i apply it first on my lids before any eye shadows.

accidentally missed that part sorry!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 3, 2009)

Awesome eyes


----------



## PinkyRose (Feb 16, 2009)

nice look .. simple and cute


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

Fun daytime look!  Love it!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

great natural looks!


----------



## pichima (Apr 14, 2009)

love this look! thanx for posting!


----------



## n_c (Apr 14, 2009)

So pretty and ur skin is flawless


----------



## Victim of LOVE (Apr 14, 2009)

very nice...I loved it

r u wearing contact lenses??


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice look, thankyou! And holy f*ck I LOVE your eyes, omg. And your bone structure is amazing.


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 16, 2009)

I love your eyes! The makeup looks pretty simple, I like it.


----------

